# Beste Soundkarte!!!



## Eiswolf93 (13. April 2008)

Hi an Alle!

Ich werde mir bald einen neuen PC zulegen und wollte eine gescheite Soundkarte einbauen!
Als kam mir die X-Fi Serie von Creative in den Sinn, aber welche von den ganzen Karte ist beste?

Ich werde die vorallem nur zum Musik und zum Spielen nutzen, also keine Studioarbeit oder so.

Und wie schlagen sich die Ausus Xonar und die Razer Barracuda gegen die X-Fi???

Mfg, Eiswolf93


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. April 2008)

Also die Razer Barracuda solltest du sofort aus dem Kopf streichen. Sie hat zwar nen guten Sound und den selben Chip drauf wie ne Xonar und die alte Club3d Theatron DTS, jedoch ist sie mächtig teuer bei fast 0 Support und exklusiven Anschlüssen für Razer Produkte.

Da du dir ja nen neuen PC zusammenstellst und das normale PCI bald ausstirbt, solltest du dir ne PCI-E Karte zulegen. Ne gute Soundkarte behält man für gewöhnlich länger als ne CPU etc.

Creative scheidet somit schonmal aus, da sie nur 1 Soundkarte mit PCI-E anbieten, welche zwar X-FI heißt, jedoch kein X-FI Chip drauf hat.
Zudem hat Creative wirklich 0 Support bei Treibern etc. CL hat über nen Jahr gebraucht (oder warns 2?) um den 4GB Bug zu fixen. 
Außerdem verschandeln Creative Karten den Sound dermaßen...soll angeblich besser klingen. Wenn man jedoch mal das Orginal hört, bekommt man das Heulen und will seine Creative Karte am liebsten rauswerfen und verbrennen.



Die beste Soundkarte für deine Zwecke ist wirklich ne Xonar. Asus Karten haben nen hammer Sound, sehr hochwertige Wandler, einen erstklassigen Support (Problem stellen, nach spätestens 24h ne Lösung), PCI-E, und haben viele Features wie Dolby Digital Live, DTS Connect und alles was da mit dran hängt (Creative Karten hams nicht)

Wenn jetzt noch jemand ankommt und sagt "die Xonar kann doch nur EAX bis 2"...Stimmt nicht! Asus hat seinen Karten durch ein Treiberupdate beigebracht EAX 5 zu emulieren, bzw die Effekte davon. Es ist also keine 1:1 Kopie, klingt aber von den Effekten her wirklich gleich. Bei Asus ist das also alles im Treiber schon drin, bei Creative brauchst du ALchemie (ein Zusatztool) um EAX überhaupt zum laufen zu bringen.
Falls du jetzt Angst hast das das Emulieren zu viel CPU-Last kostet...ist in etwa gleich bzw z.T. besser als bei Creative.

Die kleine Xonar wird deinen Ansprüchen genügen und dich voll zufriedenstellen und glücklich machen 
Sie kostet ca 60-70 und heißt Asus Xonar DX

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

mfg Bloody


----------



## moddingfreaX (13. April 2008)

Die momentan beste Soundkarte ist allerdings auch die teuerste 
Sie heißt Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Fatality FPS

Danach würde ich die 5 Euro preiswertere ASUS Xonar D2X/XDT mit PCIe x1 Anschluss auflisten.

Danch die restlichen X-Fi's in folgender Aufstellung:
3.Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Elite Pro 
4.Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Platinum 
5.Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Fatality Pro
6.Gleichauf: Creative  Soundblaster X-Fi Extreme Gamer und Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Extreme Music
7. Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCIe

Ich würde dir zur Nr.2 raten wegen dem in Zukunft immer häufiger genutzten PCIe Anschluss.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. April 2008)

Ok,

Also nach euch, wäre die beste Karte für mich die Xonar.
Aber die einzige PCIe karte kostet 160 Euro nicht 60-70 Euro, wie es BloodySuicide gesagt hat. http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a313118.html

Meint ihr die???


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. April 2008)

Schonmal bemerkt das Geizhals nicht alles hat? 

Asus Xonar DX


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. April 2008)

Gibt es einen großen Unterschied zwischen den beiden?? (DX und D2X)


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. April 2008)

Nein nicht wirklich, zumindest kein für dich ausschlaggebenden 

Ich muss ersma weg jetzt, wenn du dann doch mehr Infos willst, bis nacher


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. April 2008)

Gibt es beim Klang keinen Unterschied, oder worin ist der unterschied, weil beim klang, würde ich nur gerne Abstriche machen?


----------



## Adrenalize (13. April 2008)

http://techreport.com/articles.x/14500/21
Da wurde die kleinere Xonar getestet. Sound ist der selbe, die EAX5.0 Emu ist gut, aber aufs Kabel-Bundle, die beleuchteten Buchsen und DTS Interactive muss man verzichten. Dafür zahlt man halt auch nur die Hälfte.


----------



## xQlusive (13. April 2008)

ich würde auch die asus xonar nehmen, aber die fatality fps ist nicht die beste ... die x-fi elite pro ist besser... da das i/o modul viele anschlüsse hat, und ne ir fernbedinung mit sich führt... aber creative ist allgemein *******... ärger mich mit denen jetzt seit 4jahren rum, schleter support, schlechte treiber und das bei ner 250 soundkarte...


----------



## moddingfreaX (13. April 2008)

Ne Frage nebenbei: Wieviel Geld willst du eigentlich maximal ausgeben?
Ich kauf mir jetzt die DX


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. April 2008)

Naja, so ne Xonar D2X kann ich mir schon leisten.


----------



## exa (13. April 2008)

ja aber das is wirklich eher was für gehobene multimedia und musiksachen, für diech reicht denke ich die dx aus...


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. April 2008)

Die "große" Xonar ist auch eher was für richtig Audiophile, die auch viel mit digitalen Ausgängen arbeiten


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. April 2008)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen großen Unterschied zwischen den beiden?? (DX und D2X)



Ja, zum Beispiel kein DTS Encoding.

siehe hier
Und 'nen EMV Shield hats auch nich.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. April 2008)

Ich glaub, ich nehm die DX nicht DX2, weil ich bin noch 14 und verdien 60 euro in der Woche^^. Nach zwei Wochen hab ich solch eine Karte^^
Den Rest stecke ich irgendwo anders rein^^


----------



## Adrenalize (13. April 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, zum Beispiel kein DTS Encoding.


Das heißt dann die Xonar D2X kann aus einem Spiel ein DTS-Signal encodieren (sie wie Soundstorm?) und die DX kann es nicht?
Das wäre natürlich noch ein nettes Feature, falls man einen digitalen Receiver und entsprechende Surroundboxen besitzt.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. April 2008)

Wenn das war ist, wärs wohl die D2X, aber kann das jemand bitte bestätigen, weil der eine sagt das kann schon DX der andere die D2X???


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. April 2008)

Die D2X kann Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect und die DX kann nur DDL, ist richtig so 
DDL reicht eigtl. für die meisten Zwecke aus.


----------



## moddingfreaX (13. April 2008)

Was zur Hölle? 60 Euro die Woche als 14 Jähriger???
Wo gehstn du arbeiten?
Oder muss deine Oma bei dir immer das Portemonnaie entlehren?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. April 2008)

@moddingfreak:
Ne, ich geh bei meinem Vater arbeiten, der ist Malermeister und der hat manchmal größere Aufträge, wo ich helfe, meistens am Samstag(keine Schule) und dann 6 stunden arbeiten und 60 Euro bar auf die kralle!!!!!


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. April 2008)

Find ich gut. Gehst wenigstens arbeiten für das Geld


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. April 2008)

Stimmt.

Das eine mal musste ich 4 stunden lang 25 kg schwere Zementsäcke 4 stockwärke hoch tragen, da gab es keinen Aufzug!!!(Altbauwohnung-->Ein Stckwerk ist über 3 meter hoch!) Danach hatte ich deftige Schulterschmerzen, aber dafür Geld in den Händen!!!!


----------



## CloudCrunsher (13. April 2008)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Also die Razer Barracuda solltest du sofort aus dem Kopf streichen. Sie hat zwar nen guten Sound und den selben Chip drauf wie ne Xonar und die alte Club3d Theatron DTS, jedoch ist sie mächtig teuer bei fast 0 Support und exklusiven Anschlüssen für Razer Produkte.
> 
> Da du dir ja nen neuen PC zusammenstellst und das normale PCI bald ausstirbt, solltest du dir ne PCI-E Karte zulegen. Ne gute Soundkarte behält man für gewöhnlich länger als ne CPU etc.
> 
> ...




Hattest du mal ne Creative? wenn ja falsch eingestellt - der sound wird HÖRBAR Besser 
Wenn du das nicht merkst kann dir keiner helfen ... O_o
EDIT: selbst bei nem  Sennheiser PC151 merkste sofort das da 5.1 is obwohl es ein stereo headset ist - zumal dieses 5.1 sogar besser als z.b. Medusa 5.1 ist O_o

Xonar schön und gut - aber Creative is da besser
und es stimmt - es gibt ne "x-Fi" die extreme music für PCI-E für 50 - nich 160 haste falsch geguggt! (das geht nicht an dich bloodsonstewas)


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. April 2008)

1. Ja ich hatte leider mal ne CL Karte und nein, sie war nicht falsch eingestellt, sondern es waren alle "Schlimmverbesserungen" deaktiviert
Anscheind hast wirklich noch nie den Unterschied gehört wie es eigtl. klingen sollte (z.bsp auf ner richtigen Anlage) und ner X-FI 
Der Unterschied ist dann doch enorm. 
Ich bin einer der wenigen denen du nicht unterstellen solltest ob sie nen Unterschied wirklich raushören. Es gibt hier einige Audiophile im Forum, die dir selbst schriftlich geben das du schlechte Kabel an deinen Boxen hast 
Da bin ich ja noch harmlos. Frag mal Stefan, der is so einer.

Emuliertes 5.1 wird niemals so gut sein wie echtes 5.1! Du kannst diese Boxen einfach nicht ersetzten, auch wenn der Effekt schon nahe ran kommt. Eine wirklich realitätsnahe Emulation braucht eine enorme Rechenleistung.

Ich habe nie gesagt das die PCI-E Version der "X-FI" teuer ist! Auf dieser Karte befindet sich nur kein X-FI Chip, sondern ein alter Audigy Chip, deswegen hat diese Karte Auch kein EAX 5 etc.

Und damit du nicht nochmal so "respektlos" "bloodsonstewas" schreiben musst, kopier das nächste mal einfach den Namen


----------



## moddingfreaX (13. April 2008)

Respekt! Ich racker mir am WE immer im Getränke Markt einen ab 
Allerdings bei 5 Stunden Kisten tragen nur 30 Euro (6 Euro/Std.).
Ich muss mal woanders nachfragen. Hab gehört bei Karstadt solls 10-12 geben 

@Bloody Suicide: Ich finde unsere Anzeige Bilder ergänzen sich prima


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. April 2008)

Wir ham nur leider beide nen linkes Auge


----------



## CloudCrunsher (14. April 2008)

NEIN: "
Ich habe nie gesagt das die PCI-E Version der "X-FI" teuer ist! Auf dieser Karte befindet sich nur kein X-FI Chip, sondern ein alter Audigy Chip, deswegen hat diese Karte Auch kein EAX 5 etc." <- das ging doch nicht an dich^^

und - im vergleich medusa 5.1 (6 billig lautsrecher) und Sennheiser + Creative Xfi Extreme Gamer -> ist schon ein deutlicher unterschied zu merken - 
auf 2.1 gegen 5.1 SoundSYSTEMEN is mir klar das das nich rankommt - das ist ja eigenlich auch nicht der sinn an der karte^^


----------



## Bullveyr (14. April 2008)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Emuliertes 5.1 wird niemals so gut sein wie echtes 5.1! Du kannst diese Boxen einfach nicht ersetzten, auch wenn der Effekt schon nahe ran kommt. Eine wirklich realitätsnahe Emulation braucht eine enorme Rechenleistung.


was genau meinst du damit, dass 5.1 Boxen emuliertem Surround-Sound auf Stereo-KH (DH, CMSS-3D) überlegen ist?

dem würde ich nämlich eher widersprechen, wenn es um "exakte Lokalisation" geht, auch wenn dort eine auf Stereo-KH "abgestimmte" Sound-Engine das beste Ergebnis liefern sollte


----------

